# Worth $40



## jobuckaroo (Mar 23, 2011)

Any of these three bikes worth $40? From left to right they are Firestone, Western Flyer, and J.C. Higgins. Thanks for any info. My daughter wants me to fix up the Firestone or the Higgins for her to take to school.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd buy that Western Flyer (Spaceliner/Cosmic Liner) style frame because it's a mens frame and a better investment and because that style of frame is REALLY cool. I'd fix that one up. I'd also buy the dark blue J.C. Higgins next to it and use some parts from it if you have to. Then I would sell all the parts from the dark blue Higgins and you could probably break even on your entire investment in both bikes.


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 23, 2011)

I would go fot the Higgins. You could put some whitewall fat tires on it or use middle weight tires and a nice seat. Whether you paint it or leave the patina that's there it'll be cool.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 25, 2011)

The green Firestone looks like a 60's lightweight, and maybe worth $40 in very good condition. But I agree about the WF and JCH being worthy!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 25, 2011)

It may be a Firestone, but I have a bike VERY similar to that green one I'm parting right now...pass on that one...I agree, go with the other two.


----------

